# Why do blacks commit so many crimes?



## Friends (Nov 20, 2014)

Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?


6 of 10 most wanted are white boys.  Why are white boys so violent?

FBI mdash Ten Most Wanted


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 20, 2014)

1. They don't respect civlization and right & wrong.
2. which means they take what they must and harm who gets in their way.
3. Poor parenting


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?
> ...


Just shows it is harder to catch white guys.

They don't fall on their faces when their pants fall down around their knees.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 20, 2014)

stupid is as stupid does....?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


I detect that you are proud of white criminals? You feel pride in their ability to get away. I figured some white guys felt like that but never had one actually admit it.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I've been an outlaw all my life.

Started running fireworks across the Mississippi on my bike, via the ferry, when I was eight

I respect successful outlaws more than the law.

That's just how it is.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey monkeyboy. Ask Roadrunner why he is a criminal. He can answer your question pretty easily.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Hey monkeyboy. Ask Roadrunner why he is a criminal. He can answer your question pretty easily.


Adrenalin rush, I think.

Always just like stickin' it to the man.

BTW, one is not a criminal until one is convicted of something!!!

Remember that, boy.


----------



## Friends (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?
> ...


 
Whites are much less likely to commit crimes than blacks. Crimes whites do commit usually require much more intelligence.

No one worries about blacks engaged in a computer related scheme to use post Einsteinian mathematics to defraud the stock market. The fear is that a huge black man, of super human strength and sub human stupidity and brutality, will hit one over the head with a club, and steal his wallet.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Hey monkeyboy. Ask Roadrunner why he is a criminal. He can answer your question pretty easily.
> ...


See monkeyboy?  This puts it all together. Black people commit the majority of their crimes for economic reasons. White people are just naturally criminals for the thrill of it. That explains the people that commit white collar crimes and they are already wealthy.

Thanks Roadrunner for clearing that up for us. We need more white boys like you to come forth and speak truthfully.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


No. Actually the stats prove you wrong.  Whites are much less likely to be prosecuted and convicted.

I know your fear of being beaten down by a large, enormous, COLOSSAL! BlACK GUY! is a fear you live with everyday. Take solace in the fact you have nothing no one wants or needs.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Yeah, whites are great at being mass murderers and baby shakers....


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Personally, I have always thought of it as civil disobedience.

Most of what I have done is now legal in three states.

I like weed, I like growing weed.

That makes one an outlaw.

So be it, I can face my Lord.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Thats an excuse. Dont back track now.  You said it was a thrill.  Its not a thrill but a way to survive for lazy Black guys.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Because you're too lazy to work for it.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I acknowledge the thrill.

Just never felt smuggling or growing, or running any contraband, was really a crime.

More like a game.

Never had to steal or commit violence either.


----------



## Friends (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Then why have several of you people nearly murdered me for the money in my wallet?


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Because you go about unarmed.

Get a gun.

Carry it until it permeates your being; until you SMELL like a gun.

Punks smell fear and weakness and fear a confident, armed man.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Because you look like a victim.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Thats the same thing Black guys say that I have spoken to. The ones that are criminals feel they have to do it in order to eat and give something to their kids.


----------



## Friends (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Whites are much less likely to be prosecuted and convicted.


 
If a white teenager commits a crime, judges and juries are likely to see him as a boy who made a mistake. He had too much to drink. He fell in with the wrong crowd. Something like that. 

When a black teenager commits a crime people are likely to see him as having engaged in an essentially Negroid activity. We don't seen any potential in him. We do not think he will benefit from another chance. We know that we will be safer if he disappears into the prison system, never to be seen again.


----------



## Friends (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Because you look like a victim.


 
And you look like a member of a race of subhumans. 

Decent people do not look for victims. Blacks do. That is because they carry the barbarism of the African jungle with them wherever they go.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Whites are much less likely to be prosecuted and convicted.
> ...


Actually only stupid people like you think that. When you let that white boy go he may be scared and never do it again. The same with a Black kid.  However, I am glad you have admitted the difference. When you lock that Black kid up you just essentially sent him to criminial training academy and guaranteed when he comes out he is going to be one of those enormous Black guys you are so afraid of. Monkeys like you are your own worst enemy.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Whites are much less likely to be prosecuted and convicted.
> ...


Bullshit.

I have seen black kids I know get off over, and over and over again.

There is hardly room for all the cons we have now, so many never get any real time.


----------



## Friends (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Thats the same thing Black guys say that I have spoken to. The ones that are criminals feel they have to do it in order to eat and give something to their kids.


 
What kids? Nobody knows who the fathers are, not even the mothers.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Because you look like a victim.
> ...


Unfortunately the evidence points to you looking more like a monkey than anyone else. You are furry for starters. You smell like dog when wet. You get lice. You have small genitalia like the other primates do. Must have something to do with amount of Neanderthal DNA you have in you.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Yeah, me too. Got a rap sheet that cops love to read every time I get stopped...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the same thing Black guys say that I have spoken to. The ones that are criminals feel they have to do it in order to eat and give something to their kids.
> ...


Who told you that?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the same thing Black guys say that I have spoken to. The ones that are criminals feel they have to do it in order to eat and give something to their kids.
> ...


To many years watching Maury or Jerry?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Most Black kids dont get off. The get sent to more criminal training in prison or juvenile hall.


----------



## Friends (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Blacks should not be let out of prison until they are too old for crime. Their minds and bodies should be horribly scared and crippled by the abuse they have suffered. They should wake up at night, screaming with horror as they remember when the whip cut deeper and deeper into their flesh.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?



Complete horseshit.  The premise is inoperative.  Why does anyone even bother responding to such a cretin?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Sorry but you cant control that. I know you wish that but there is not much a monkey like you can do about it. We have Civil Rights now and can even have sex with your white women. My oldest is half white to bring it all  home.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I got no rap sheet.

Well, held for speeding tickets twice.

In the '70's.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Dude, please leave your BD/SM homersexual fantasies to yourself....


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Good, then you drive...


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2014)

You left out option D: They have a failed culture.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Godboy said:


> You left out option D: They have a failed culture.


Get run out of GB productions?


----------



## Friends (Nov 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?
> ...



Are you lying, or are you really that ignorant? In the United States blacks have a rate of violent crime that is seven times the white rate.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 20, 2014)

Godboy said:


> You left out option D: They have a failed culture.



He left out Option Zero -- that his entire premise is a made-up strawman.

I strongly suspect he's also oblivious to the distinctions between race and _class_.  Racists usually are.


----------



## Friends (Nov 20, 2014)

Godboy said:


> You left out option D: They have a failed culture.


 
They have a failed culture because they are intrinsically inferior. Everywhere they go they re create a failed culture. They are incapable of creating viable societies.


----------



## Friends (Nov 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > You left out option D: They have a failed culture.
> ...


 
"You are a racist" is the generic response to those who state facts about blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Only monkeys like you lie.  You missed the point. The point is the vast majority of Black crime is due to economic reasons. Blacks are incarcerated at a higher rate even though whites commit just as much crime if not more as you have admitted. Your OP as usual is based on fear and ignorance. Traits left over from your days as a cave dweller during the ice age when you inbred and ate each other.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Your next actual fact will be your first in this thread, sheet head.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)

Friends said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > You left out option D: They have a failed culture.
> ...


We all know thats false because without Black people you wouldnt have a written language as Black people gave you your alphabet.  Also the Black Moors taught white people not to fear water during the Dark Ages. This was all after you forgot the teachings the Egyptians gave you.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


...and we taught you EVERYTHING else.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > You left out option D: They have a failed culture.
> ...


Its not about class or economics. There are poor people of every ethnicity and color, but the black community consistantly has the worst record on crime, among many other things. They rape, murder, rob and steal at a rate 7-10 times higher than everyone else. I dont believe in racial superiority, therefore it has to be because of their culture. There can be no other explanation. Any attempt to blame it on economics will ensure that they fail because there is no way for us to make them all rich. A culture can be changed, but economics will never change. There will always be poor people.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Look monkey, you cant teach us what we taught you. Everything you have invented was based on knowledge given to you by Black people. If you had been grateful and worked with us legitimately this world would have been further ahead. Instead your insecurity has held the world back. However, you are reaping what you have sown.


----------



## Politico (Nov 21, 2014)

And another racist troll thread reaches epic status.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh look, more fictional history lessons from Asslips. How fun!


----------



## Friends (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



What nonsense. The first civilizations, the Egyptian and the Sumerian, were created by Caucasians. The first alphabet was probably invented by an Egyptian scribe. The alphabet was developed by the Phoenicians, and then modified by other nations to fit their languages.


Politico said:


> And another racist troll thread reaches epic status.


 
When the Negro race is criticized, Negroes and their white apologists can only say, "That's racist." They cannot say that the criticism is untrue.


----------



## DriftingSand (Nov 21, 2014)

I believe the problem may be genetic to some degree (hard to say for certain).  There haven't been a lot of scientific studies concerning racial differences but the "Bell Curve" by Richard Herrnstein is a scientific study on intelligence and class structure and may add some insight into this phenomenon.  From what I've been able to gather by personal observation is that some cultures plant crops and raise livestock as a means to prepare for future needs while other cultures think only of the here and now and take what they want as needed (or simply sit on the ground and starve to death). If they don't have something to feed their needs right this second then they will take it from their neighbor in whatever manner seems most convenient at the time.  If they've got to kill -- they kill.  If they've got to steal -- then they steal.  Working hard and planning for the future isn't in their DNA.


----------



## Friends (Nov 21, 2014)

Blacks have a high crime rate because they have only recently been introduced to civilization. The criminal justice systems of civilized countries removes those with genetic inclinations toward crime from the gene pool. However, the process requires at least a thousand years, preferably several thousand years. 

This is why blacks need to be subdued with a criminal justice system of ferocious cruelty, one that emphasizes the hang man's rope, the whip, and the policeman's billy club. Young black men must be kept in a constant state of fear and humiliation. 

When lynch mobs lynched women were safe after dark.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 21, 2014)

Friends said:


> Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?



Without a source substantiating your claim the only conclusion is you're a racist and making a troll thread.


----------



## Friends (Nov 21, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?
> ...


 
The following chart compiled by the United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime (UNODC) demonstrates a close correlation between the racial composition of a country and the murder rate.

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia 

According to the U.S. Department of Justice Offce of Justice Programs Bureau of Justice Statistics: "Blacks were disproportionately represented as both homicide victims and offenders. The victimization rate for blacks (27.8 per 100,000) was 6 times higher than the rate for whites (4.5 per 100,000). The offending rate for blacks (34.4 per 100,000) was almost 8 times higher than the rate for whites (4.5 per 100,000)."
http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 21, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


 
You are fucking sick.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


The Egyptians and Sumerians were Black people you monkey. Only an illiterate monkey such as yourself would not know this. The Phoenicians were actually the Canaanites who we all know are descended from a Black man. Your monkey version of history has been exposed for the lie it is.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Friends said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



Please explain why 6 of the 10 FBI most wanted are white?

FBI mdash Ten Most Wanted


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I believe the problem may be genetic to some degree (hard to say for certain).  There haven't been a lot of scientific studies concerning racial differences but the "Bell Curve" by Richard Herrnstein is a scientific study on intelligence and class structure and may add some insight into this phenomenon.  From what I've been able to gather by personal observation is that some cultures plant crops and raise livestock as a means to prepare for future needs while other cultures think only of the here and now and take what they want as needed (or simply sit on the ground and starve to death). If they don't have something to feed their needs right this second then they will take it from their neighbor in whatever manner seems most convenient at the time.  If they've got to kill -- they kill.  If they've got to steal -- then they steal.  Working hard and planning for the future isn't in their DNA.


The Bell Curve has been debunked as more monkey shine by cave monkeys trying to do what they have done since crawling out of the caves. White people (racists) have been trying to proclaim their superiority since they became sentient. The Bell Curve is just another attempt to mask their inferiority complex.  Everyone knows this already.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 21, 2014)

I wouldn't bother responding to this toad, he has severe mental issues and is quite sick. He has either gotten his ass severely kicked by a black man, his wife left him for a black man or maybe both.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> I wouldn't bother responding to this toad, he has severe mental issues and is quite sick. He has either gotten his ass severely kicked by a black man, his wife left him for a black man or maybe both.



Sound like the truth to me. He already admitted getting his ass kicked.



Friends said:


> Then why have several of you people nearly murdered me for the money in my wallet?


----------



## DriftingSand (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The ancient Sumerians were actually lost Israelites who migrated northward.  The earliest Egyptians were actually light skinned but began turning darker as racial integration took place over the centuries.  It's one reason why it was a great nation at one time but not so much anymore.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy (Nov 21, 2014)

Culture.  Mainly culture.  Pre desegregation the black community was actually pretty successful when the families were intact.  Sure you had crime, but nothing like the last 25 years.  

There is actually a blossoming black middle class going on for awhile now.  It never gets attention.  They need their own state.  

The blacks also suffer from very poor leadership and it is based on class warfare.  

The culture is number 1 reason.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Stop drinking alcohol this early in the day. Egyptians were Black and got lighter not the other way around. You may have bought into the white Egyptian fantasy but DNA shows they were more super Saharan than I am.  Please present your DNA evidence. So far not one person has been able to show me the DNA of a white Egytian. Greek historians have also said the Egyptians were Black.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 21, 2014)

Blacks commit crimes because they feel they have a right to commit crimes and white people should never judge what they did as a crime anyway.


----------



## DriftingSand (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Since when to blacks "get lighter?"  LOL  Who's doing the drinking?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



How do you think you got here? White people didn't appear until about 7k years ago. I thought you were drunk. You just didnt know what you were talking about. Still waiting for that white egyptian DNA proof.

European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought



> The analysis of the man, who lived in modern-day Spain only about 7,000 years ago, shows light-skin genes in Europeans evolved much more recently than previously thought.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Blacks commit crimes because they feel they have a right to commit crimes and white people should never judge what they did as a crime anyway.


Only a inbred fool would believe something like that.


----------



## Taz (Nov 21, 2014)

Blacks commit crimes because most are still too feral to live in a civilized way.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks commit crimes because they feel they have a right to commit crimes and white people should never judge what they did as a crime anyway.
> ...



It's true though which is why you can't refute it, just scuttle off to the protection of a personal attack.   Like a cockaroach.

Why do blacks commit so many black on black crimes?  Why do black men kill black children and steal fancy shoes?  They have a right to.  In every black client I ever had, to the last one, they all felt justified in committing that crime and unfairly targeted for punishment.

You believe that white people should never judge black people so what are you carping about?    You know you do.   An all white jury can or cannot judge the guilt or innocence of a black man?   What do you think?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Your opinion doesnt make it true. You are simply an inbred fool. Why do whites commit so many white on white crimes? Why do white men kill white children and shoplift? Why do they mass murder and sexually molest animals? Why are whites at the top of the FBI's most wanted list?

I believe racist white people cannot judge anyone not just Black people. I dont care if a jury is all white as long as they are not racist cave monkeys.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


No. YOU explain why black people disproportionally commit crime in this country. That is what this thread is about, and that is what the post you replied to was talking about. Get your weak ass amateur deflection game out of here.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


More deflection posts from Asslips.... BORING.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


I already explained monkey. Go search the thread if you missed it. Now why is the most wanted populated by whites?


----------



## Godboy (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your deflections bore me. Got anything else?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Yes. I have a banana I was saving for one of the other cave monkeys. Do you want it instead?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 21, 2014)

Politico said:


> And another racist troll thread reaches epic status.


Well, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Since you pulled that banana out of your boyfriend's ass you eat it.  You know you wsnt to.  The smell makes you salivate.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 21, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nah...he's just a troll...if you watch his posts...he's upping the ante the more people he gets to respond.   He's just a trolling troll.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Sounds like you are describing a personal experience. Are you a cave monkey as well?


----------



## Godboy (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No im good, give it to one of them just like you planned. Im glad you share with your room mates. I didn't realize between all the monkey shit fights, you guys occasionally acted civil.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Aww come on now. Dont be mad. I heard it was good for your fur coat.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 21, 2014)

bodecea said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...




A troll who trolls the troll road with trolling trollability.  I understand he drives a Troll's Royce.


----------



## Publius1787 (Nov 21, 2014)

Friends said:


> Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?



Black culture promotes deviance. That's why


----------



## Friends (Nov 21, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> I wouldn't bother responding to this toad, he has severe mental issues and is quite sick. He has either gotten his ass severely kicked by a black man, his wife left him for a black man or maybe both.



The Negro race is intrinsically inferior, and inherently violent and criminal. The facts for those assertions are easy to document.


----------



## Publius1787 (Nov 21, 2014)

Friends said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't bother responding to this toad, he has severe mental issues and is quite sick. He has either gotten his ass severely kicked by a black man, his wife left him for a black man or maybe both.
> ...



I disagree. Culturally inferior, perhaps. But not racially.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Friends said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't bother responding to this toad, he has severe mental issues and is quite sick. He has either gotten his ass severely kicked by a black man, his wife left him for a black man or maybe both.
> ...


They're already documented for the Caucasoid race. They are responsible for most of the violent, sub-human,  criminal acts in history.


----------



## Publius1787 (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Civilizations that are able to feed and reproduce themselves via technological advancement have that prerogative. Those who can't well, we know what happens to them. The Melian Dialogue


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



That doesnt make them any less subhuman, criminals and inherently violent.


----------



## Publius1787 (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



True enough. But violence has typically been the natural state of man.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


White man.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 21, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> I disagree. Culturally inferior, perhaps. But not racially.


Yep, this. Fortunately cultures can be changed, so black people can absolutely bounce back, but they need to recognize the inherent problems with their culture before any progress can be made. Blaming it on white people will never solve their issue with faherless households, which is the reason for all the other problems they have. If kids arent raised properly, they will grow up to be assholes.


----------



## Friends (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
How did Negroes get all the way to what is now Iraq five thousand years ago?


----------



## Friends (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the problem may be genetic to some degree (hard to say for certain).  There haven't been a lot of scientific studies concerning racial differences but the "Bell Curve" by Richard Herrnstein is a scientific study on intelligence and class structure and may add some insight into this phenomenon.  From what I've been able to gather by personal observation is that some cultures plant crops and raise livestock as a means to prepare for future needs while other cultures think only of the here and now and take what they want as needed (or simply sit on the ground and starve to death). If they don't have something to feed their needs right this second then they will take it from their neighbor in whatever manner seems most convenient at the time.  If they've got to kill -- they kill.  If they've got to steal -- then they steal.  Working hard and planning for the future isn't in their DNA.
> ...


 
Twenty years after The Bell Curve was published its assertions are more obvious than ever. The Failure of No Child Left Behind proves The Bell Curve.


----------



## Friends (Nov 21, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. Culturally inferior, perhaps. But not racially.
> ...


 
Racially too.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't think anyone could argue that Blacks aren't  inordinately predisposed to the notion of entitlement, the attitude of "take" over "give", and a superlatively aggressive nature especially towards whites.


----------



## Publius1787 (Nov 21, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



They didn't. In fact, the opposite is true. Arabs conquered African blacks and forced them to convert to Islam. Now black nationalists in the U.S. demand that we recognize the achievements of the people who conquered them as their own. If life started in Africa then any culture who was able to advance to a respectable degree left. If Africa has held humans longer than any other continent it has little to show for it in the realm of contribution to the world.


----------



## Publius1787 (Nov 21, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



A culture that refuses to speak properly, promotes deviance, names their kids ridiculous names, thinks bling bling and $200 shoes are status symbols, and thinks rap music is art, will no doubt have children that are dumbed down in the classroom.


----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2014)

*Why do blacks commit so many crimes?*



no

We should ask ourselves now after this Obama illegal thing....

why do hispanic commit so many crimes?

wait and see what will happen!

is Hussein going to give them drivers licence too?  Lord Mercy please

poor traditional America


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



karmas a bitch. Maybe someday another black (or white) will rob his kids.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 21, 2014)

whites rob mainly for money, some drugs. Blacks will rob for anything not chained down.


----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> whites rob mainly for money, some drugs. Blacks will rob for anything not chained down.



and is that hispanic scum better?

I don't think so

scum is scum


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 21, 2014)

Im talking about blacks and whites in reply to the racist asswipes.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 21, 2014)

We should ask after threads like this are puked up -- why do racists commit so many crimes?


----------



## Friends (Nov 21, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
The Arabs castrated male slaves. In addition, they cut off the penises of black slaves. Nevertheless, many blacks in the Unite States think that Islam is more congenial to them than Christianity.


----------



## Friends (Nov 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> We should ask after threads like this are puked up -- why do racists commit so many crimes?


 
Black crime reinforces white racism.


----------



## Politico (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't bother responding to this toad, he has severe mental issues and is quite sick. He has either gotten his ass severely kicked by a black man, his wife left him for a black man or maybe both.
> ...


That beating must have been fierce. I can only imagine the stroking the mrs took.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


The first civilizations were created by Asians.

Chinese and Indian civilizations are older than Egyptian and Sumerian.

Or, at least that is what they taught me in college long, long ago.

My Indian History teacher had spent 10 years at Mohenjo-Daro.

It was very interesting.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Racial balancing.

Six of ten Americans are white.

Get it.

Even 10 Most Wanted List has to be PC.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 22, 2014)

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Culture.  Mainly culture.  Pre desegregation the black community was actually pretty successful when the families were intact.  Sure you had crime, but nothing like the last 25 years.
> 
> There is actually a blossoming black middle class going on for awhile now.  It never gets attention.  They need their own state.
> 
> ...


The Democrats are the #1 reason for the plight of blacks today.

W.W.B. Du Bois realized this over 100 years ago; urban political machines depend on mindless blacks to stay in power.

Where are the worst schools, the worst housing projects, the worst crime rates, the worst addiction rates, the worst of everything?

In the Democrat controlled inner cities.

You'd think somebody would wake up.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 22, 2014)

Taz said:


> Blacks commit crimes because most are still too feral to live in a civilized way.


It has been planned that way.

The incentive to kick the man out of the house in order to get benefits destroyed the black, and poor white, family structure.

Feral youth is the result.

It was not always like this, in regard to senseless youth crime.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 22, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?
> ...


What do Madonna, Lady Gagme, Miley Cyrus and all the various caterwauling rodeo whores promote?


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 22, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. Culturally inferior, perhaps. But not racially.
> ...


White guilt and a desire to achieve domestic harmony through welfare created the fatherless households.

It is not working, and, when the shit hits the fan, it will make the 60's riots look tame.


----------



## MrDVS1 (Nov 22, 2014)

[/QUOTE]


BTW, one is not a criminal until one is convicted of something!!!

[/QUOTE]

No, one is not a convict until convicted, one is still a criminal/outlaw!


----------



## MrDVS1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Just never felt smuggling or growing, or running any contraband, was really a crime.

More like a game.QUOTE]

That's the way the Founding Fathers saw it too, that's why we have the fourth amendment.


----------



## Friends (Nov 22, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> > Culture.  Mainly culture.  Pre desegregation the black community was actually pretty successful when the families were intact.  Sure you had crime, but nothing like the last 25 years.
> ...


 
Blacks are the number 1 reason the Republicans dominate the United States. The black response to the civil rights legislation and the war on poverty was five years of black ghetto riots, and enduring increases in crime and illegitimacy. Blacks have proven themselves to be unworthy of the hopes white liberals had for them. They have proven the arguments that were presented against the civil rights legislation before it was passed.


----------



## Friends (Nov 22, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


 
To make the 10 Most Wanted List one requires more intelligence than most blacks have.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


In that case Einstein would have made the list. To make the list you have to be a criminal. Your reasons for whites making the list are more monkey shine.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Shotgun_Sammy said:
> ...



Republicans dont dominant the US but I do agree thats why the Republicans are mostly white. Its the same story over and over again. The conservatives run a game on ignorant poor whites such as yourself. They tell you the Black guy is coming to steal your job and rape your women. Feral animals such as yourself panic by design because you see white women with Black men and you were convinced AA was soley for Black men.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


The same way they got to the rest of the world thousands of years before that.  You must not be up on geography. Egypt is part of the Fertile Crescent. Do you know where Iraq is in relation to Africa? That was another dumb monkey comment. Don't they teach you monkeys anything in school?


----------



## Tuckwolf (Nov 22, 2014)

Why not just start a new thread proudly proclaiming yourself to be a racist and be done with it.


----------



## Friends (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Fewer whites are criminals, but white criminals are more intelligent. I would not expect you to understand that.

Blacks specialize in crimes that require no intelligence, like mugging, armed robbery, and rape. These are not crimes that make the 10 most wanted list.


----------



## Friends (Nov 22, 2014)

Tuckwolf said:


> Why not just start a new thread proudly proclaiming yourself to be a racist and be done with it.


 
A racist is one who tells the truth about blacks. An anti racist is one who tries to make it dangerous to tell the truth about blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Sorry but again you are wrong. Go look at the FBI's page. More white people are criminals by far.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends said:


> Tuckwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just start a new thread proudly proclaiming yourself to be a racist and be done with it.
> ...


Seems you need a dictionary along with a world map. Racists have nothing to do with truth.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



FBI mdash Ten Most Wanted

White guy.  Doesn't take much brains to do what he did. Matter of fact all the white people on the top ten with the exception of one are merely brutish monkeys such as yourself. No intellect at all.



> William Bradford Bishop, Jr. is wanted for allegedly bludgeoning to death his wife (age 37), mother (age 68), and three sons (ages 5, 10 and 14) in Bethesda, Maryland,


----------



## Tuckwolf (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends said:


> Tuckwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just start a new thread proudly proclaiming yourself to be a racist and be done with it.
> ...


A racist is an insecure, feeble minded person who feels it necessary to try to dehumanize others in order to feel better about himself.


----------



## Publius1787 (Nov 22, 2014)

Tuckwolf said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Tuckwolf said:
> ...



No, a racist is one who believes that the various races are either genetically inferior or genetically superior than their peers with respect to genetics i.e. "RACE". I'm tired of the word racism being applied as a weapon to ignore faults in human culture/behavior. While I do not believe that race is a determining factor for black deviance, culture certainly is. And culture is always fair game.


----------



## Friends (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The descendents of Caucasians and Mongoloids left Africa about 60,000 to 70,000 years ago. They evolved into Caucasians and Mongoloids later. Because they lived in cold climates they needed to become more intelligent. Moreover, agriculture requires even more intelligence.

Farming began in what is now Syria, Northern Iraq, and south eastern Turkey. An agricultural population grows faster than a paleolithic population. By the time agriculture began to develop there, the Caucasian race had already developed.

An agricultural race also has larger political units. It has tribes, rather than hunting bands. This gives it an advantage over those who live by hunting and gathering. About 9,000 years ago Caucasian tribes crossed the Sinai Peninsula, settled in the Nile Delta, and pushed out the Negro hunters. While this was happening, the Sahara Desert was expanding, providing a barrier between Caucasians who settled in north Africa, and Negroes further south.

Some Negro genes got into the Egyptian genome. Nevertheless Egyptians are genetically more similar to Europeans than to Negroes. 


Tuckwolf said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Tuckwolf said:
> ...



That is only true if what the "racist" says is not true. Hostility to Jews and Orientals is based on resentment of Jewish and Oriental intelligence, success, and prosperity. Hostility to blacks is based on the awareness that they really do have a crime rate that is over seven times the white rate.

In addition, affirmative action policies force many whites to work with blacks who cannot perform adequately, who cannot be fired, and who earn just as much as whites who are doing their jobs.


----------



## Friends (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


 
I am a registered Democrat. I voted for Obama in 2008 and 2012. I even voted for Obama in the 2008 primary, although now I think Hillary would have done a better job. 

Whites have reason to fear losing their jobs to Orientals. Orientals have higher average IQ's. Whites are unlikely to lose their jobs to blacks unless their employers are told by the government that they need a more diverse workforce.


----------



## Publius1787 (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends said:


> Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?



LOL Get this

My friend, just about 5 minutes ago, was shopping for a pie at the grocery store for his mother. He picked up the last pie available when a black woman walked up to him and demanded that she have the pie. Mind you that she had already 3 pies in her cart and had just come back because she determined she would need another. My friend refused and she threw a fit. He quickly moved away from the woman and thought that was the end of it. However, once he paid for his pie and made his way outside, the black woman quickly reappeared from behind and jerked the grocery bag from his hands running away with the pie. My friend, not willing to result to force to get back the pie, simply allowed her to run away with it. Black America at its finest. You cant make this stuff up.


----------



## Friends (Nov 22, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?
> ...


 
I am waiting to see what ASCLEPIAS has to say about this. 

ASCLEPIAS thinks blacks taught civilization to whites. How could they have taught something they still have not learned?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



Sorry monkey boy. By the time agricultural civilizations begin white people were still in caves trapped during the ice age. The earliest examples of agriculture were created by Black people. Thats pretty much the same time Blacks domesticated cattle. They produced diary products like yogurt, butter, etc.

Once-Green Sahara Hosted Early African Dairy Farms

White people are a relatively new animal. The gene for white skin didn't even come about until 7K years ago. Your monkey version of history holds no crediblity.  There is a reason all the ancient civilization were started by Black people. Thats because Black people are the blueprint for mankind. Like I have challenged many before you. Please provide evidence any of the Egyptians that developed writing, and science were white. You cant because they were Black people.

European Gene for Light Skin Evolved Much Later Than Thought





> Many scientists have believed that lighter skin gradually arose in Europeans starting around 40,000 years ago, soon after people left tropical Africa for Europe's higher latitudes. *The hunter-gatherer's dark skin pushes this date forward to only 7,000 years ago*, suggesting that at least some humans lived considerably longer than thought in Europe before losing the dark pigmentation that evolved under Africa's sun.


----------



## Tuckwolf (Nov 22, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?
> ...


Served him right for being your friend.


----------



## Friends (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Dark skin does not make one a Negro. Aborigines have dark skin. They are a completely different race.


----------



## Friends (Nov 22, 2014)

Tuckwolf said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


 
I have been nearly murdered by black criminals. Did that serve me right?


----------



## Tuckwolf (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends said:


> Tuckwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


It would have... if they had finished the job. The problem with my race is you and all the others of my race like you and we would all be better off without you.


----------



## Friends (Nov 22, 2014)

Tuckwolf said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Tuckwolf said:
> ...


 
Do you wish I had been killed? 

If so, I can be killed, but what I have been saying is still true. 

By the way, I do not want you to be killed. Nevertheless, it is revealing that you have implied that you wish I was dead. That is because you cannot answer my arguments. 

Hostility to Jews and Orientals angers me, but it is easy for me to demonstrate that it is based on false assumptions. 

It really is true that blacks have a crime rate that is seven times the white rate, an illegitimacy rate that is three times the white rate, and that an average IQ that is 15 points lower than the white average. 

People like you have made it dangerous to state those facts publicly. Nevertheless, nearly everyone has a fairly good idea that they are true. Moreover, they have legitimate public policy implications.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the problem may be genetic to some degree (hard to say for certain).  There haven't been a lot of scientific studies concerning racial differences but the "Bell Curve" by Richard Herrnstein is a scientific study on intelligence and class structure and may add some insight into this phenomenon.  From what I've been able to gather by personal observation is that some cultures plant crops and raise livestock as a means to prepare for future needs while other cultures think only of the here and now and take what they want as needed (or simply sit on the ground and starve to death). If they don't have something to feed their needs right this second then they will take it from their neighbor in whatever manner seems most convenient at the time.  If they've got to kill -- they kill.  If they've got to steal -- then they steal.  Working hard and planning for the future isn't in their DNA.
> ...


Facts cant be debunked.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


No actually they are not. You dont determine what makes a race. The Aborigines were the first Black people to leave Africa. They mixed with the Densovians you moron.  This man look anything other than Black to you? He is an Aborigine.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends said:


> Tuckwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Yes.  Someone should have skinned you alive to be honest. Your animalistic thought pattern should not be allowed to stay in the gene pool.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


The Bell Curve isnt a fact. Its monkeyshine created by monkeys....like you.


----------



## Spare_change (Nov 22, 2014)

I think y'all missed the real answer.

In post #9, "BTW, one is not a criminal until one is convicted of something!!!"

It is this lack of personal responsibility, and disregard for others, that have created the crime culture in the US today. If you rob someone, you're a criminal, whether or not you get caught. You have inflicted harm on another person. Just because you didn't get caught doesn't change the fact that you are responsible for your actions. It is this collapse of personal accountability, and disdain for your fellow man that has caused the crime wave.

The collapse of paternal responsibility in the black community has unquestionably accelerated the demise of social responsibility, but it is not unique to the back community. They aren't the only ones, they're just first.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Blacks commit so many crimes because the ones who do, are subhuman.  UNCIVILIZED, BARBARIC, SAVAGES.  Simple as that.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


HA HA HA.. What a hoot.  Were it not for White Europeans, you would be hunting wart hogs with a spear, and living in a mud hut.  Every single item of science and technology you enjoy today is from the brains and work of White people. (including those shoes you're wearing)


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



If that were true I would have no problem with that. Your problem is that everything invented wouldn't exist. Black people have been key in inventing and improving most of the inventions you could possibly think of. Without Black people no white person would have gotten to the moon. The very principles that laid the foundation of knowledge that was used to invent things was supplied by Black people. There is a reason Europe went into the dark ages where they were afraid to take baths due to fear of water. They forgot what Blacks taught them. Fortunately, (for you) more Black people came to Europe and woke white Europeans up again. We should have left you alone to devolve back into your cave dwelling monkey selves.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 23, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> I wouldn't bother responding to this toad, he has severe mental issues and is quite sick. He has either gotten his ass severely kicked by a black man, his wife left him for a black man or maybe both.



Or maybe he was jilted by a black man while strolling the streets in drag?


Pogo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Because of the price of gasoline, he traded it in for a "Trollyota".


----------



## Politico (Nov 23, 2014)

Man Friends you're getting spanked worse than your wife did. Better let this one go.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The most amusing part of your posts is not even YOU believe that bullshit.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 23, 2014)

Friends said:


> Tuckwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just start a new thread proudly proclaiming yourself to be a racist and be done with it.
> ...



Wrong. A racist is more typically an insecure, demoralized individual with a history of personal failure who consequently has no self confidence in their own ability to succeed, therefore, they hide behind the accomplishments of the decent segment of a racial collective, falsely believing that by an accident of birth and belonging to that same racial group, that they somehow are superior to another racial group. 

These are the types of individuals who are often picked on in school, or are awkward and unpopular, and end up joining cults or supremacist groups  seeking acceptance and protection from their own fear and cowardice.


Or much worse, they can become so mentally unhinged over their personal defects and repeated rejection by normal people, that they become the next mass public shooter or serial killer.


----------



## Friends (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
The truth of The Bell Curve is obvious to anyone who has taught in a multiracial public school that practices social promotion. It will be obvious to that person almost immediately that some students can learn faster than other students with less effort, that those in the first group can learn what those in the second group cannot, and that some races are more prominent in the first group than the second group. 

While there is an obvious correlation between the income of the parents and learning ability, it is not exact. Occasionally the child of a banker will struggle. Occasionally the child of a baker will float with little effort to the top. 

I have talked to mathematics teachers who have told me that many blacks have difficulty understanding concepts as simple as negative numbers and fractions. It does not matter how the concepts are taught. They are too complex for many blacks to grasp.


----------



## Friends (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you really believe that nonsense, or are you just saying that because it makes you feel good?


----------



## Saigon (Nov 23, 2014)

I think it's a vicious circle - bad parenting and poor role models; poor nutrition & healthcare; poor education; bad jobs. 

Add to that poverty and a perceived lack of ways out and you get frustration, crime and drug abuse. 

Which lead to poor parenting. 

This is as true of poor white neighbourhoods as it is in black. 

Hence, a solution is not racial, but socio-economic. Reduce disparities in income, invest in education and ensure healthcare is available, limit welfare in some cases, and allow poor people to feel they have hope.


----------



## Friends (Nov 23, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Tuckwolf said:
> ...



What you say is usually true for those who hate Jews and Orientals. Jews and Orientals are obviously superior by every criteria that is important to a well functioning society. They are dominating our best universities and corporations. I am glad to see it.

What you say is not true for those who share my contempt for the Negro race. I like individual Negroes. I can see how someone can feel sorry for the Negro race. I cannot see why anyone would admire the Negro race. There is nothing to admire but a small number of distinctions in athletics and entertainment.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 23, 2014)

Saigon said:


> I think it's a vicious circle - bad parenting and poor role models; poor nutrition & healthcare; poor education; bad jobs.
> 
> Add to that poverty and a perceived lack of ways out and you get frustration, crime and drug abuse.
> 
> ...


If you compared the top 20 worst white neighborhoods to the top 20 worst black neighborhoods, do you think you will have similar statistics? Of course not. You cannot find a comparison between poor white neighborhoods and poor black neighborhoods where there is the same level of crime, therefore it isn't an economic problem. Crime is a huge problem exclusively to the black community, therefore you have two choices... either black people are an inferior race, or they have an inferior culture. I don't believe in racial inferiority, so its clear to me that it is a cultural problem.

For further proof that it isn't an economic problem, of the top 25 most dangerous neighborhoods in the US, how many of them do you think are black neighborhoods? If crime is an economic problem, and white people are the majority in the nation, if your theory is correct, shouldn't most of them be white neighborhoods? Guess what, they are all black neighborhoods.... Top 25 Most Dangerous Neighborhoods in America - 2014 - Neighborhood Scout

Its a cultural problem


----------



## Saigon (Nov 23, 2014)

Godboy - 

Perhaps not in the US - I don't feel I can really comment on that - but certainly some parts of Europe (Kosovo, Montenegro, Belarus, parts of Russia) are slums in every sense. There is the violence, crime, alcohol abuse, poor diet and unemployment, the racism and gangs....I don't know how much worse many black suburbs in the US could be.


----------



## Saigon (Nov 23, 2014)

Friends said:


> I have talked to mathematics teachers who have told me that many blacks have difficulty understanding concepts as simple as negative numbers and fractions. It does not matter how the concepts are taught. They are too complex for many blacks to grasp.



And you don't think bad parenting, poor nutrition and unemployment could feed that?

I was good at school in large part because my parents taught me stuff before I reached school age. I had good role models, strong values and good diet & exercise. Without those things....I doubt if I'd have done as well.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 23, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Godboy -
> 
> Perhaps not in the US - I don't feel I can really comment on that - but certainly some parts of Europe (Kosovo, Montenegro, Belarus, parts of Russia) are slums in every sense. There is the violence, crime, alcohol abuse, poor diet and unemployment, the racism and gangs....I don't know how much worse many black suburbs in the US could be.


I cant even name one white neighborhood that is notoriously dangerous. Literally not one in the entire nation. Im sure someone can google search the white neighborhood with the worst criminal activity, but it will be some obscure place that none of us have ever heard of, and it wont be anything near the level of violence seen in black neighborhoods all across the US. The problem is that they have developed their own culture, thereby segregating themselves from the rest of the nation. They would be just like everyone else in the US if they shared our culture, but they don't. Why the hell are poor black kids wasting their money on $200 dollar shoes? because that's what you do in their culture. Why do they look down on one their own if they speak properly? because that's what you do in their culture. Why are mobs of racist black teens stomping the shit out of unsuspecting white people? because thats what you do in their culture. Its one ridiculous thing after the next.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 23, 2014)

Saigon, where youre from, are the cultures between the races drastically different, or are they pretty similar to each other?


----------



## DriftingSand (Nov 23, 2014)

Friends said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



Second link - Page 3 - Table 1.  WOW!!

http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pd


----------



## Saigon (Nov 23, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Saigon, where youre from, are the cultures between the races drastically different, or are they pretty similar to each other?



Finland is very racially homogenous, so it is hard to compare. 

But I think a lot of about other places that I have lived - Denmark, Israel, New Zealand and Guatemala - and it is a very mixed picture. 

Certainly the cultures in New Zealand are very mixed, with most people seeming to have some Maori or Asian or Pacific Island blood - but even so, there are those divides. You still see communities that are largely one group and exclude others. It's a strange phenomenon. 

In Denmark I thought the situation was good with a lot of inter-mixing and most immigrants learning good Danish, but there have still been race riots.


----------



## DriftingSand (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LOL.  The term "aborigine" simply means any living being (plant, animal, or human) that has been native to a particular country or region of the world since the earliest of times.  Now who's the "moron?"



> 1
> *:*  an aboriginal inhabitant especially as contrasted with an invading or colonizing people


Aborigine - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary



> *a. * A member of the indigenous or earliest known population of a region; a native.


aborigine - definition of aborigine by The Free Dictionary

The definition can include the earliest inhabitants of Australia (generally known as Aborigines) or the earliest inhabitants of any other region of the world.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 23, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


We are not talking about the term aborigine. So that still makes you the moron. We are talking about what the little monkey Friends was talking about. Those are the natives of Australia as you pointed out in your own post. Either way there is no other race but those of Black people that are the original inhabitants of any place on earth.  That includes Europe. Black man is the orginal man.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 23, 2014)

Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



A personal friend and human behaviorist that I converse with frequently once told me that "It is more typical than not, that  one who has  contempt for a select  group of people, has a  deep seated  contempt of a similarity that they secretly see between themselves and that group.

Your logic is classic in that respect, and I believe that you  have a humiliating secret concerning so called "negroes" that is the catalyst for your self loathing.

Do you see a therapist?


----------



## DriftingSand (Nov 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I happen to agree with you on one point. Plant life appeared on earth before mammal. Animals appeared before man. Blacks appeared before whites (blacks like created on the 6th day while the first white man, Adam, was "formed" on the 8th day).  God's progression in action.  Read Genesis chapters one and two.  Adam (the ability to blush or "rosy complected" was "formed" ... not "created").  God formed Adam because there was not a man on earth who could "till the soil."


----------



## Friends (Nov 23, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > I have talked to mathematics teachers who have told me that many blacks have difficulty understanding concepts as simple as negative numbers and fractions. It does not matter how the concepts are taught. They are too complex for many blacks to grasp.
> ...


 
Why has the black culture gotten worse since the civil rights legislation was passed during the 1960's? No black person, and no white apologist for black dysfunction, has ever given me any answer to that question, never mind a good one.


----------



## Friends (Nov 23, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


 
No I do not see a therapist, although I think that mental illness should not be stigmatized.

Do you see a parole officer? I think people with felony convictions should be stigmatized.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 23, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



Considering that I have no convictions of any kind, no I do not see a parole officer. 

Now on the subject of mental illness, I am correct in assuming your defensiveness about being stigmatized is a request for help?


----------



## Friends (Nov 23, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


 
No.

Because Orientals on the average behave and perform better than whites, white hostility to Orientals needs to be understood psychologically. White hostility to Orientals is resentment against a superior race. (I am white, BTW.) 

Because blacks are characterized by stupidity, crime, and illegitimacy, it is those who deny these characteristics who need to be analyzed. Why do they continue to deny what is so obviously true?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 23, 2014)

Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## Friends (Nov 24, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> That kind of statement makes it appear that you believe that no matter What that you could personally never achieve at the levels of an Asian. Most self respecting men or women would not devalue themselves that way. Interesting thinking, indeed.


 
I am talking about averages. The average Oriental IQ is 106. The average white IQ is 100. The average for American blacks is 85. The average for African blacks is 70. 

These differences explain differences in average academic achievement and income. 

I admire Orientals because of their intelligence and prosperity. Some whites resent  them. 

Some blacks are of superior intelligence. These are very rare. They usually have children who are much less intelligent than they are because of a well understood genetic process called "reversion to the average."


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


The Bible is a fairytale but even it it wasnt Adam was Black.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Friends said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


You dont determine what a good answer is. Thats the first part of your problem. Your inability to understand that no one cares what you believe is your 2nd problem.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > That kind of statement makes it appear that you believe that no matter What that you could personally never achieve at the levels of an Asian. Most self respecting men or women would not devalue themselves that way. Interesting thinking, indeed.
> ...


Who cares what the average is? You cant even prove IQ tests measure intelligence. Its obvious to anyone that has ever taken one that it measures assimiliation to a white standard and knowledge that has to be taught to people. Intelligence is the ability to learn. When you can device a test that does that then your averages will make sense.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 24, 2014)

MrDVS1 said:


> Just never felt smuggling or growing, or running any contraband, was really a crime.
> 
> More like a game.QUOTE]
> 
> That's the way the Founding Fathers saw it too, that's why we have the fourth amendment.


HMMMM, we HAD a Fourth Amendment.

"War on drugs" killed that, so they could move on to the "War on American Citizens' Privacy".


----------



## Friends (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


 
If IQ tests measure "assimilation to a white standard" why do Orientals average higher scores than whites?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 24, 2014)

Friends said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > That kind of statement makes it appear that you believe that no matter What that you could personally never achieve at the levels of an Asian. Most self respecting men or women would not devalue themselves that way. Interesting thinking, indeed.
> ...



Do you.typically refer to all Asian people as "Oriental"?

Have you ever visited any countries in Asia or interacted socially with Asian people? Do you realize that many consider the term "Oriental" to be derogatory?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Because they study white culture and way of thinking. They teach it to their children. The intent is to take over.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Do you really think he cares?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Let me give you an IQ test monkeyboy.

What word does not fit?

Poem  Song   Painting    Flower


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Let me give you an IQ test monkeyboy.
> 
> What word does not fit?
> 
> Poem  Song   Painting    Flower


Still stung over that one!!!!

LMAO.

If it was important, like the SAT and getting into Harvard, you could sue.

Just admit it, you overthought it.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Let me give you an IQ test monkeyboy.
> ...


Still cant answer it can you?  

Get over it. Let monkey boy see if he can get the answer correct.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Friends said:


> Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?


Your answer list is COMPLETE BULLSHIT.

Culture is the reason.  Black culture applies peer pressure on blacks to be drug dealers, drug users, democrats, criminals, etc.  All of which contribute to high crime rate.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?
> ...


Your answer is complete bullshit as well.

No one put pressure on me to be a drug dealer user democrat, or criminal in my culture. Therefore I never became any of that except for a Democrat for about 2 years.  If that was the case why are there white people with the same exact dynamics?


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It can be answered two ways.

We already went through all that.

If it mattered, you had a legitimate bitch.

Painting does not have an o in it.

Man cannot make a flower, nature cannot make a poem or a painting, and, implicit in the test makers scoring method, a song either.

That is highly debatable.

It is not a valid test question, and probably would never appear on any test that mattered.


----------



## DriftingSand (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LOL.  Look up the name "Adam" in your Strong's Concordance.  Word #120 which comes from the root word #119.  You live in a fantasy world.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



Of course not....this is amusing.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


Why would I do that? Adam is what white people call the first man on earth. If you truly believe this story is fact then you would be a fool to not know the first man on earth came from Africa. His name was definitely not Adam.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Actually many questions like that appear on IQ tests. That would prove you clearly dont know what you are talking about. Painting ends in "ing" so what makes flower the correct choice? Nothing but the mindset of the test designer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

Tuckwolf said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Tuckwolf said:
> ...



   And a race apologist refuses to accept the numbers that are right in front of him.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


We're talking percentages.  Why do you think that because you are one of the 2/3rds of black people who are not on welfare that we think you are in the 1/3 of black people who are on welfare?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


No we're talking whole numbers. More whites get benefits from the welfare system.

http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/13/who-benefits-from-the-safety-net/?_r=0

"*White non-Hispanics, who make up 42 percent of the poor, receive 69 percent of government benefits – again, much closer to their 64 percent population share.*"


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why talk whole numbers?  Is that because the blacks are a small minority growing smaller with each democrat funded abortion, and each illegal immigrant granted U.S. Citizenship?  Yeah I guess you could white wash all your sins if you talk whole numbers.  FIVE TIMES MORE LIKELY TO BE ON WELFARE .... FIVE TIMES MORE LIKELY TO COMMIT MURDER

But you say it's nothing to do with culture.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Because I didnt give you the option of using percentages.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You don't have the option of telling me what to do.  I piss on your boots.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


I dont need an option and I dont wear boots. What are you a hill billy or something?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



 Dont bother trying to tell Asslips about percentages,several people have tried. He simply cant grasp the concept.
   Reconmark has the same problem,which would indicate it's a black thing....or just a lame attempt at deflection.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Talking percentages is a lame deflection to hide the fact that there are more whites are on welfare and get the same level of benefits that reflect their percentage of the population even if we use percentages. In that case we only need talk whole numbers.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Can't or wont.  I guess when you are a democrat you have no choice but to use monkey charts.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



   You are one ignorant MFer.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



That stats say you are the ignorant MFer. 

http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/13/who-benefits-from-the-safety-net/?_r=0

*"White non-Hispanics, who make up 42 percent of the poor, receive 69 percent of government benefits – again, much closer to their 64 percent population share."
*
Thats a serious percentage for you monkey.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Yes dumb ass, a percentage is a percentage.  Did you go to college to learn that?  

The issue is poverty... why do the democrats cling to socialism?  Do they not yet understand socialism isn't a way out of poverty?  Do they not yet understand that socialism is the mechanism to keep them in poverty?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


A percentage is a stat which can be manipulated. Whole numbers tell the complete story.

You'd have to ask a democrat.  Why do republicans cling to the trickle down theory? It obviously doesnt work and keeps poor rednecks in poverty as proven by the stats.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


^ retard thinks SS is welfare.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I have to explain to you why republicans want to keep the income they earned?  Are you daft?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



     Maybe we've been going at it the wrong way?
Asslips,what would you rather have? One percent of the crack from a hood with five hundred crack dealers? Or two percent of the crack from a smaller hood with only twenty crack dealers?
    Think hard....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 And here I thought that was just a liberal affliction.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


No. You have to explain why you poor whites think trickle down economics works. Are you having a hard time reading?


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're gonna have to explain what you think "works" means.  As far as I'm concerned lower taxes works for me.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Youre a democrat?


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Poor whites use the same excuses, and don't believe in trickle down or vote R despite what they may say.

They vote to keep the same welfare coming.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



But they fall to their knees when they get put in a cell with Tyrone tho


----------



## Friends (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Let me give you an IQ test monkeyboy.
> 
> What word does not fit?
> 
> Poem  Song   Painting    Flower


 
Flower. The other three are made by humans.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



This fits the white boys rule of "Everything is worse when you do it while black."


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Would not have a clue, never been in a cell with Tyrone, but, I assume you speak from experience.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Cognitive dissonance. They (poor whites) invariable vote Republican or what ever the most conservative person they can find while taking in a whopping 69% of the welfare benefits. Its amazing to me they actually believe that Democrats vote against their self interests.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



C'mon you dont have to lie


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

White people take more welfare but thats ok...because at least they arent doing it while black.  Being black multiplies it by 10 fold, right?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Let me give you an IQ test monkeyboy.
> ...


Wrong. The answer is painting. its the only one that ends in "ing"


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't think most dems or most poor whites vote against their interests, they vote  to keep the payments coming.

Rich dems vote to keep the poor pacified.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Then you are another stupid poor white person.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 24, 2014)

There was an honest remark made by the protesters in Ferguson that answers the question "Why do blacks commit so many crimes?"
and simply stated by them  is because " ‘We Don’t Give a F--- about Your Laws’"


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Poor whites that vote republican do vote against their self interest. They will never benefit from the 1% getting a tax break.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Desperado said:


> There was an honest remark made by the protesters in Ferguson that answers the question "Why do blacks commit so many crimes?"
> and simply stated by them  is because " ‘We Don’t Give a F--- about Your Laws’"



I think you have a problem with discerning context.  Have someone explain what that was about to you.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

Desperado said:


> There was an honest remark made by the protesters in Ferguson that answers the question "Why do blacks commit so many crimes?"
> and simply stated by them  is because " ‘We Don’t Give a F--- about Your Laws’"




If you think thats bad You should see some of the reasons why white people fuck animals...


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Friends (Nov 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dont bother trying to tell Asslips about percentages,several people have tried. He simply cant grasp the concept.
> Reconmark has the same problem,which would indicate it's a black thing....or just a lame attempt at deflection.


 
High school math teachers have told me that many black students have trouble understanding concepts as simple as negative numbers and fractions. It does not surprise me that Asclepias does not understand percentages. 

He also has a weak understanding of history. He claims that the ancient civilizations of Egypt and Sumeria were founded and maintained by Negroes, and that black skin used to have more prestige than white skin.  

Nevertheless, Asclepias is able to write complete sentences. Many blacks graduate from high school writing at an eighth grade level or below.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


^ retard thinks all rich people started out rich.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My IQ is in the top 0.05%.  I'm not poor by any measure known to man.  But I am white.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Friends said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dont bother trying to tell Asslips about percentages,several people have tried. He simply cant grasp the concept.
> ...



Marco Polo on India

3quarksdaily Marco Polo s India

"No wonder their gods are all black ‘and their devils white as snow."


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You could be white but is obvious you are poor and stupid.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

So Asslips,why didnt you answer the question about percentages?


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## DriftingSand (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



His name was Aw-Dawn (English Adam).  Whatever the case may be ... the only record of man's origins and history that we have available is the book of Genesis. Nobody else has a clue.  So ... since that's our only history we have to conclude that the "man" formed on the 8th day (in Genesis chapter two) had the ability to blush and had a "rosy complexion."  Sorry if that doesn't fit into your preconceived notions.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 24, 2014)

Friends said:


> Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?



Because the ones you speak of come from a well of poverty, ignorance and no father figure or dysfunctional families. As long as their heroes are anti-America, anti-police men and women, so they too, will be. They have nothing to lose and violence makes them feel relevant and powerful.

The entitlement culture promotes their attitudes as self-loathing would have to instill a need to not only bite the hand that feeds, clothes, and houses them, but to kill it instead.

Politicians have enslaved them. They're back to square one and they don't like it and won't do anything about it but riot and do and peddle drugs. It's easier to succeed than to climb out of that well.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Why not?


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why so?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


The bible is a fairytale with some historical facts sprinkled in. I need some real proof like scientific facts. Until then you are merely spouting bedtime stories which damages what little credibility you had.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


How not?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?
> ...




So basically theres no excuse to why whites are so violent to other whites then?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So Asslips,why didnt you answer the question about percentages?


I dont field questions from monkeys on percentages. That concept is over your head.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2014)

Friends said:


> Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?


I don't believe that.

In this country blacks are patronized by Democrats and raised not to respect authority. It wasn't like this before the 50s.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?
> ...


Whites have always been the leading criminals in this country. The raw numbers bear this out. They have to invent reasons to arrest Black people.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?
> ...



Yeah take it from a white guy who grew up white.  He can tell you all about being raised as a black man


----------



## Friends (Nov 24, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?
> ...


 
Blaming Democrats for black shortcomings is a Republican way of staying within the constraints of political correctness.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > So Asslips,why didnt you answer the question about percentages?
> ...



     I know you're embarrassed about your lack of understanding simple math but there is help. They even have an ape...er,app for it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The opposite of a thing isn't an accurate description of a thing, that's how.


----------



## Friends (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


 
Blacks specialize in crimes that take no intelligence, like mugging, armed robbery, and forcible rape. I sure am glad that whites invented reasons to arrest muggers, armed robbers, and rapists.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



Yeah, must be. Been living with blacks in my home since the 70s. I don't know shit.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Self defense is still a valid excuse, no?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Whites specialize in all crimes. Thats why whites are at the top of the FBI's most wanted list.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



See white crime is smart crime...Like that lady who drowed all her kids in the bath tub.  Smart crime


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Then you agree that you have delusions about me. Thanks for finally getting that right in your head.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Or the white guy on the FBI's most wanted list that beat his wife and kids to death. That took a lot of intelligence.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I didnt say you didnt have a maid...I asked if you were raised by blacks to have such an intimate knowledge of their upbringing.

Just because the lady that made your bed told you stories doesnt count


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I dunno...Why are they defending themselves from violence in the first place?  Raised on Hip Hop maybe?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

More white dysfunction and crime.

Men arrested for sexually abusing cows - WFSB 3 Connecticut


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



My sister in law taught that shit to her son before she died of Leukemia, and I had to raise him for awhile. His father is from Somalia and bailed on him when he was 2.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Culture, yeah that's a part of it.  Defending oneself is a genetically inherited trait, but it also can be based in part by the culture of violence that one is a part of. 

This guy tried to steal some tires of mine out of the back seat of my car once... I was in the ocean he was up at my car standing next to his... no time for me to get up the sand ... It was early morning no wind... quiet.  I yelled out to him... "dude" he's like but I need em... I said dude I'm broke as hell I need em too. (I was working at a grocery store in college).  He left em for me.  Better resolution than shooting him.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Just because you perceive it that way doesnt mean anything.  I told you you werent raised as a black person but since you're white...you know how they are raised and whats best for blacks.  Being white makes you uniquely qualified


----------



## BKSMAN (Nov 24, 2014)

BECAUSE BLACKS ARE STUPID.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I doubt a Somalian would know anything about being Black in America. At most they are 1-2 generations removed from Somalia.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 24, 2014)

I got you some more math videos Asslips.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Why would any white guy need to defend himself against another white guy when its clear the reason blacks are violent is because they just dont know no better.  What is a white boys excuse since they are so well mannered and raised so swell

*This guy tried to steal some tires of mine out of the back seat of my car once... I was in the ocean he was up at my car standing next to his... no time for me to get up the sand ... It was early morning no wind... quiet.  I yelled out to him... "dude" he's like but I need em... I said dude I'm broke as hell I need em too. (I was working at a grocery store in college).  He left em for me.  Better resolution than shooting him.*[/QUOTE]


I LOVE WHITE BOY STORIES!!  Its unlike anything you can ever experience in the hood.  I'm sure that guy really needed them lol...thats why he left them lol


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I got you some more math videos Asslips.


Good job. Are they helping you out? You should find one on how to get rid of the lice from your fur coat while you are looking at videos.


----------



## BKSMAN (Nov 24, 2014)

SLICK GREASED SPOOKS


----------



## BKSMAN (Nov 24, 2014)

LMFAO


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

BKSMAN said:


> SLICK GREASED SPOOKS


Yet another cave monkey joins the site.  Want a banana?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

What are we going to do about these white boys sexually molesting animals here in the states? Goddamn criminals.

Sex offender accused of molesting female puppy rottweiler causing permanent damage John Hawkins Right Wing News


----------



## BKSMAN (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




I LOVE WHITE BOY STORIES!!  Its unlike anything you can ever experience in the hood.  I'm sure that guy really needed them lol...thats why he left them lol[/QUOTE]


Asclepias said:


> BKSMAN said:
> 
> 
> > SLICK GREASED SPOOKS
> ...


 YET ANOTHER SPOOK BITES THE DUST.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



What's the difference between being in a poor native-American family and being in a poor black family? Do blacks hold some sort of copyright to poverty and bigotry?

Fuck You buddy.

Saying only blacks can understand what it's like is about as racist as it gets.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




You tell me!  Being a white boy you know all about how blacks were raised.  I'm sure that extends to other races you attempted to destroy


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

> Saying only blacks can understand what it's like is about as racist as it gets.



No no saying that you know how other races are raised is totally fair when you're white.  Whites just know.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> > Saying only blacks can understand what it's like is about as racist as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> No no saying that you know how other races are raised is totally fair when you're white.  Whites just know.


Whites have it all figured out. Thats why the world is so peaceful.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...





RKMBrown said:


> This guy tried to steal some tires of mine out of the back seat of my car once... I was in the ocean he was up at my car standing next to his... no time for me to get up the sand ... It was early morning no wind... quiet.  I yelled out to him... "dude" he's like but I need em... I said dude I'm broke as hell I need em too. (I was working at a grocery store in college).  He left em for me.  Better resolution than shooting him.






ClosedCaption said:


> I LOVE WHITE BOY STORIES!!  Its unlike anything you can ever experience in the hood.  I'm sure that guy really needed them lol...thats why he left them lol



How is theft different in the "hood?"  

So you've never left something you really needed behind?  You hood guys just take everything you need? Even when caught?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > > Saying only blacks can understand what it's like is about as racist as it gets.
> ...



There must be a secret to raping animals that give them such power of insight.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Because whenever someone gets caught stealing the thief doesnt care about your emotional argument.  Again, you should know this already being white and viewing a few BET movies.



> So you've never left something you really needed behind?  You hood guys just take everything you need? Even when caught?



This is so retarded you dont deserve a response


----------



## BKSMAN (Nov 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




BLACKS ARE STUPID.


----------



## BKSMAN (Nov 24, 2014)

WHY ARE BLACKS SO DAMN GREASY?

THANKS THIS IS EDUCATIONAL.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I always thought it was the attention to detail needed to be serial killers and school shooters.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Interesting difference.  I would never have guessed that thieves in the hood are incapable of arguing based on emotion, right and wrong etc.  Is that why there's more shootings in the hood? People shoot first and figure out right and wrong afterwards?  I figured that even among thieves, there's some form of moral code.  

Which BET movies should I be watching to get an accurate model for the hood?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> > Saying only blacks can understand what it's like is about as racist as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> No no saying that you know how other races are raised is totally fair when you're white.  Whites just know.



Feeling sorry for yourself?

If your life sucks it's not because you're black, it's because you're too much of a pussy to man-up.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Black theft involves only skittles and ice-tea.

A brother could get shot for that shit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Show me what I personally did to destroy these other races.

Name it.


If you can't you're just flapping your lips and not backing it up.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


There I was thinking he got shot for being a black teen with a hoodie who dared to challenge an armed stalker.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Most of your shit doesn't deserve a response, racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You havent done anything personally. You have no power. You just belong to a group that has done things to try and destroy other races.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > > Saying only blacks can understand what it's like is about as racist as it gets.
> ...



Me? My life is grand...I think it is anyway but I didnt check with a white guy first sooo..


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Arent you like a vampire who knows all about the people you destroy or no?


----------



## Friends (Jul 7, 2022)

Friends said:


> The Negro race is intrinsically inferior, and inherently violent and criminal. The facts for those assertions are easy to document.


I should have expressed this statement in terms of averages, rather than absolute categories. There are intelligent, monogamous, and law abiding blacks, just as there are stupid, promiscuous black criminals.


----------



## Friends (Jul 7, 2022)

Friends said:


> Blacks have a high crime rate because they have only recently been introduced to civilization. The criminal justice systems of civilized countries removes those with genetic inclinations toward crime from the gene pool. However, the process requires at least a thousand years, preferably several thousand years.
> 
> This is why blacks need to be subdued with a criminal justice system of ferocious cruelty, one that emphasizes the hang man's rope, the whip, and the policeman's billy club. Young black men must be kept in a constant state of fear and humiliation.
> 
> When lynch mobs lynched women were safe after dark.


I should not have made blanket statements. I have known young black men who were more admirable than most of the young white men I have known.


----------



## Friends (Jul 8, 2022)

Roadrunner said:


> The first civilizations were created by Asians.
> 
> Chinese and Indian civilizations are older than Egyptian and Sumerian.
> 
> ...


The first civilization was the Sumerian civilization in what is now Iraq. It originated over five thousand years ago. The Egyptian civilization soon followed. The Egyptian civilization seems to have developed independently from the Sumerian civilization, because the systems of writing are completely distinct. The first Chinese dynasty was the Xia Dynasty. It originated along the Yellow River in what is now China, and existed from about 2070 to 1600 BC.


----------



## Friends (Jul 8, 2022)

Asclepias said:


> I know your fear of being beaten down by a large, enormous, COLOSSAL! BlACK GUY! is a fear you live with everyday. Take solace in the fact you have nothing no one wants or needs.







Once a young black man told me, "A [derogatory n word] will kill you for a ten dollar bill. When I walk down the street, if I see [derogatory n word] up the street, I cross the street.

When I asked another young black man, "If you are alone in a city after dark, and four young men are walking toward you, will you feel safer if they are white or black?"

He answered, "I will feel safer if they are white, much safer. Even in the South I will feel safer if they are white. I think most blacks feel the same way.

The following chart demonstrates why it is reasonable for blacks to be more afraid of other blacks than of whites:


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 8, 2022)

Friends said:


> Blacks have a high crime rate everywhere in the world that they live. Why do think this is so?



Well, what you've said isn't true. 
Yes, some black countries have high crime rates, and black communities in the US have higher crime rates too. However....









						List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The US has a murder rate of 6.3 (up from about 5 a few years back). 
Zambia, Sudan, Sierra Leone, Senegal, São Tomé and Príncipe, Rwanda, Niger, Mozambique, Mauritius, Malawi, Liberia, Kenya, Guinea-Bissau, Ghana, Cameroon, Burkina Faso, Benin and Angola are Sub-Saharan Africa countries with LOWER murder rates than the US.


----------



## Friends (Jul 8, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Well, what you've said isn't true.
> Yes, some black countries have high crime rates, and black communities in the US have higher crime rates too. However....
> 
> 
> ...







List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 8, 2022)

Friends said:


> View attachment 667648
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia



Your copying and pasting skills are noted.
Your ability to make an argument on the other hand..... Z minus, minus.

What do you want to say?


----------



## Friends (Jul 8, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Your copying and pasting skills are noted.
> Your ability to make an argument on the other hand..... Z minus, minus.
> What do you want to say



I compose my own arguments, using the internet to document my factual assertions. According to the United Nations Office of Drugs and Crime countries with large black and Hispanic populations have high crime rates. The UNODC acknowledges that it is dependent on governments in countries for statistics about crime rates in the countries. I suspect that the UNODC would have have higher crime rates for a number of black majority, black run counties because no one in those countries can keep reliable statistics.


----------



## Lisa558 (Jul 8, 2022)

RKMBrown said:


> There I was thinking he got shot for being a black teen with a hoodie who dared to challenge an armed stalker.


He got shot for trying to kill the Neighborhood Warch guy’s by slamming his head into the pavement.


----------



## Lisa558 (Jul 8, 2022)

The reason blacks commit such a disproportionate amount of crime is because 72% of black babies are born out-of-wedlock, and this is correlated with poverty, which in turn is correlated with crime.

It woupd be interesting to look further into the breakdown of which black subclass is committing the majority of violent crime. If we factored out all blacks who are lower-middle class and up, with a high school degree, we would certainly find that the crime is emanating from the inner-city poor blacks who dropped out of school,

The blacks living around me, in $1 million houses or $700,000 townhouses, are NOT the ones robbing stores at gunpoint and shooting each other.


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 8, 2022)

Asclepias said:


> 6 of 10 most wanted are white boys.  Why are white boys so violent?
> 
> FBI mdash Ten Most Wanted


More like 2 of 10… nice red herring. Maybe do our politicians don’t and address why Blacks commit some many crimes (esp violent crimes) and why Black nations are the most dangerous in the world? It is a good and legitimate question?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 8, 2022)

Friends said:


> I compose my own arguments, using the internet to document my factual assertions. According to the United Nations Office of Drugs and Crime countries with large black and Hispanic populations have high crime rates. The UNODC acknowledges that it is dependent on governments in countries for statistics about crime rates in the countries. I suspect that the UNODC would have have higher crime rates for a number of black majority, black run counties because no one in those countries can keep reliable statistics.



Well, I've been to two of those countries that I said had lower murder rates than the US and can confirm that these countries are, in fact, quite safe. There are places that are dodgy, but then hell, I've been to dodgy in US cities that were much worse....

So you're going to have to do better than "if the facts don't fit, change the facts".


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 10, 2022)

Friends said:


> I compose my own arguments, using the internet to document my factual assertions. According to the United Nations Office of Drugs and Crime countries with large black and Hispanic populations have high crime rates. The UNODC acknowledges that it is dependent on governments in countries for statistics about crime rates in the countries. I suspect that the UNODC would have have higher crime rates for a number of black majority, black run counties because no one in those countries can keep reliable statistics.


I don't believe it's CAN'T keep but WON'T keep.  We know Cuba fudges its medical statistics by testimony from people who have escaped Cuba over the years.


----------



## Friends (Jul 11, 2022)

Asclepias said:


> If that were true I would have no problem with that. Your problem is that everything invented wouldn't exist. Black people have been key in inventing and improving most of the inventions you could possibly think of. Without Black people no white person would have gotten to the moon. The very principles that laid the foundation of knowledge that was used to invent things was supplied by Black people. There is a reason Europe went into the dark ages where they were afraid to take baths due to fear of water. They forgot what Blacks taught them. Fortunately, (for you) more Black people came to Europe and woke white Europeans up again. We should have left you alone to devolve back into your cave dwelling monkey selves.


That is just simply preposterous. Bantus did not even invent writing systems and systems of mathematics.


----------



## Friends (Jul 11, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Well, I've been to two of those countries that I said had lower murder rates than the US and can confirm that these countries are, in fact, quite safe. There are places that are dodgy, but then hell, I've been to dodgy in US cities that were much worse....
> 
> So you're going to have to do better than "if the facts don't fit, change the facts".








List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia


----------



## Friends (Jul 11, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Well, I've been to two of those countries that I said had lower murder rates than the US and can confirm that these countries are, in fact, quite safe. There are places that are dodgy, but then hell, I've been to dodgy in US cities that were much worse....
> 
> So you're going to have to do better than "if the facts don't fit, change the facts".







List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 11, 2022)

Friends said:


> View attachment 668780
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia



Impressive, you managed to post the website I looked at to see those homicide rates I used to show the OP is wrong, and you did it twice, and you said nothing.


----------



## Friends (Jul 11, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Impressive, you managed to post the website I looked at to see those homicide rates I used to show the OP is wrong, and you did it twice, and you said nothing.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 11, 2022)

Friends said:


> View attachment 668782



Why don't you actually say stuff? It's your own thread and you're hijacking it. Bizarre.


----------



## Friends (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Friends (Jul 11, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Why don't you actually say stuff? It's your own thread and you're hijacking it. Bizarre.


Anyone who denies that high crime rates for blacks are typical is delusional. Blacks are also known for low average intelligence, and for litters of illegitimate children that whites are expected to support on welfare.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 11, 2022)

Friends said:


> Anyone who denies that high crime rates for blacks are typical is delusional. Blacks are also known for low average intelligence, and for litters of illegitimate children that whites are expected to support on welfare.



What a response. 

You come on here talking about people with "low average intelligence" and then you write nonsense. Well the fuck done. 

Hijacking your own thread.
I LITERALLY showed you the statistics that show many African countries have lower crime rates than the USA. And you've even posted the website which shows this. 

Get a fucking grip.


----------

